# Whatsapp and other apps not working on Vodafone GPRS



## mitraark (Nov 16, 2013)

Last night I had swapped the SIM on my LG Optimus L9 a few times, when I rebooted with my original Vodafone SIM, a few apps aren't being able to use the 2G network it seems.

Apps not working:
Whatsapp
Facebook Messenger

Apps working:
Internet browser 
Facebook
Yahoo weather 
Tapatalk

I'm really confused, I don't have any other Internet service available nearby, I can't figure out what exactly is wrong in this case, 

is it a problem of Android, whether due to inserting alternate SIMs and restarting often, 

or did I change some settings somewhere unknowingly, 

or is Vodafone 2G here not working properly in Vizag.

Anyone having any info about such a problem please suggest some solution


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 16, 2013)

sounds kinda weird problem 
try...
Reboot once
Uninstall WA--> install latest whatsapp from play store or directly from *www.whatsapp.com/android/current/WhatsApp.apk


----------



## mitraark (Nov 16, 2013)

I had somehow changed the Access Point in Mobile- System Settings-  More- Mobile Network

Changed it to Vodafone www and everything's working again


----------

